# Whoo Hoo!-Post Your Photography Christmas Presents



## PhilGarber (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah!:mrgreen:

Merry Christmas/Hanukkah all! Got a strobe/softbox combo kit, a Tital Tripod, and "Understanding Exposure"!!:mrgreen: Lets all post our Christmas/Hanukkah gifts (That are photography related).

Pics to follow!

Phil,


----------



## Shealyn (Dec 25, 2008)

D300


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome! :mrgreen:


----------



## reg (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 25, 2008)

Sweet! A lens?


----------



## reg (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing.  Wife and I don't do Christmas.  We concentrate on the kids.  Both of them got a small digital camera.  Cheap junk cameras, but they are cameras none the less.  They weren't from us, they already have my far better quality old digital cameras to use.


----------



## samquine (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a Ricoh R8, very nice camera.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 26, 2008)

My early present (got it about a month ago)....500mm f/4P.


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 26, 2008)

No pictures as I am not home yet.  But I have a new Laptop, and a new Nikon Coolscan 5000 waiting for my arrival back home.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 26, 2008)

Gave a sony Blu Ray player & crumpler thirsty Al, :thumbup: & got a couple 4 gig cards :er: (no pictures required)...  so I might have to buy myself a lens & flash tomorrow...  I mean what is another G at this point...

-Shea


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 26, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> got a couple 4 gig cards :er: (no pictures required)... -Shea


 

Did they happen to be the same cards that ended up being free after rebate.  

Eh, not eveyone understands what to give someone.  My mom for years bought her own presents (from us / kids - dad) and wrapped then.  She would then open them and make a big play over what we got her.  

I am the same way as wife is always complaining she has no clue what to get me (too many hobbies).  So, I just take care of my own presents.  She just gets me a couple small things.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Dec 26, 2008)

Besides an 8gb card (always useful to have plenty) I got an excellent selection of books I was hoping for.


----------



## keith204 (Dec 26, 2008)

my 4th alien bee B800, a stand, case, and a set of 20 gels.  Now that I have 4 lights, Paul C Buff will be hearing from me on Monday to make a nice order of some grids, a couple stripboxes, a few elements of the lightmod system, etc.  Can't wait.  

Also, even more exciting - a deviled egg tray.  Mmmm you can't beat deviled eggs.

Ah yes, also a few props - felt a little weird, being a 23-year-old guy, getting a huge vase with a few real bright big flowers.  Also a monster of a teddy bear.  Several kids items to keep kids entertained.  The singing rocking horse will only be used as a last resort, as rocking horses in portraits are soooo JC-Penney.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm pretty excited - I got a monopod that turns into a tripod and it breaks down and has a wonderful compact carrying case.  Can't wait to try it out at the barn tomorrow.


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> My early present (got it about a month ago)....500mm f/4P.





samquine said:


> I got a Ricoh R8, very nice camera.





mrodgers said:


> Nothing.  Wife and I don't do Christmas.  We concentrate on the kids.  Both of them got a small digital camera.  Cheap junk cameras, but they are cameras none the less.  They weren't from us, they already have my far better quality old digital cameras to use.





Saddlebreds4me said:


> I'm pretty excited - I got a monopod that turns into a tripod and it breaks down and has a wonderful compact carrying case.  Can't wait to try it out at the barn tomorrow.



Very cool! That lens looks awesome!...And heavy:meh:.


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

> Besides an 8gb card (always useful to have plenty) I got an excellent selection of books I was hoping for.



Very neat:thumbup:.


----------



## uplander (Dec 26, 2008)

Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 to round out my kit


----------



## Kegger (Dec 26, 2008)

I got another SB-600 and 2 flash stands/brackets/umbrellas.

Was hoping for a D3  but no one would spring for it.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 26, 2008)

> Did they happen to be the same cards that ended up being free after rebate.



That would be hilarious!  Funny thing is I never ask for anything but socks and underwear - practical small gifts or consumables at best.  No one should feel obligated in my book...  but this year I provided a few very specific items, like you do when your 11...   Oh well, at least I was able to spoil myself and a few people this year!

Off to upgrade those cards and maybe round out my kit a bit. :thumbup:

-Shea


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a new head for my tripod, it's amazing! My old one sucked, was the original on the manfotto, but it had a bunch of dial knobs to move it around and they were losing their grip and wouldn't hold the camera still anymore. DH replaced the head with a new ball joint one that tilts and moves and has the plate that stays on the bottom of the camera so it just slips in and out of the base now. Too wicked.
Also got a remote for my Nikon, a SD card and an Advance Photoshop Elements book. Woot!


----------



## eyeye (Dec 26, 2008)

I got lightroom 2.0, a monitor calibrator that has just about ruined my monitor.  I got an external 1 terabyte and a portable 500GB hard drive.  I got an ab sd 800 from my mom.  I pick what I want too and people buy it.  But I want so much its still a surprise.


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool to all-keep it up!


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 26, 2008)

Back from the shop with a 100mm f2.8!  Fun, fast, sharp lens.  Ordered a 580ii flash and off shoe cable while I was at it.

Keith, this purchase is your fault! (those freaking test shots).

-Shea


----------



## kundalini (Dec 26, 2008)

Yesterday I ordered a *Bogen 685B* monopod with a *Swivel/Tilt* head and decided to try saving $40 bucks on a *SB-800* in E condition.  Will update if needed.  Since I'm not in a hurry, it should arrive in 7-10 business days.  


My birthday is in about 3 weeks........... possibly another lens?  Macro is a tempting field yet discovered.


----------



## ranmyaku (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8


----------



## Joves (Dec 26, 2008)

My mom sent me a pair of Vivitar 10x25 binos w/camera. A fun little toy.


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## AtlPikMan (Dec 26, 2008)

D300 and this...


----------



## plentygood (Dec 26, 2008)

Skyport transmitter and receiver set (but getting the right wire required a trip to Radioshack, whatever)! Woot! Now to the learning...


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

Neat. No one got any Canon cameras?


----------



## sarallyn (Dec 26, 2008)

Nikon D90, few lenses to go with it, new (awesomeness) bag, cleaning kits, tripod


----------



## uplander (Dec 26, 2008)

I also got a ton of cash and for once i don't think i will spend it on equipment.

I'm now to the point I need to make it all work for me and start generati ng a consistent cash flow!!!!

But the 5D MrkII is really tempting:lmao::lmao:


----------



## PhilGarber (Dec 26, 2008)

uplander said:


> I also got a ton of cash and for once i don't think i will spend it on equipment.
> 
> I'm now to the point I need to make it all work for me and start generati ng a consistent cash flow!!!!
> 
> But the 5D MrkII is really tempting:lmao::lmao:



I asked for cash... Mom says people feel 'cold' when they just give someone cash:er:. I don't think it's cold.

Lets keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## table1349 (Dec 27, 2008)

This is it.  This and a floating ballpoint pen for my desk at work were the sum total of what I got for Christmas this year. 






Before anyone goes "Oh that's too bad." The wife and I bought a brand new bedroom set  a couple of weeks ago at a cost that would have allowed me to have a backup 400 f2.8L lens.  We decided that would be our Christmas present this year.  

By the way I laughed my A$$ off when I pulled this from my stocking.  It was hilarious.  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Joves (Dec 27, 2008)

So gryph does that have a chapter on the bast way to shoot myspace angles?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 27, 2008)

Phil, can you do something about your sig?  It's not supposed to be an equipment list at all (as per forum rules), but if I have to look at 1/2 page screens for every post you make when you do 1 liner posts... thats getting into downright rude territory.

Thanks!


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 27, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


>



Oh I want that book soooooooooooo bad... that one and Going Professional in Wedding Photography by Ashton Kutcher!

I am going to kick everyone's a$$ and be a millionaire by... at least 1-2 weeks after I read those 2 books!!


----------



## keith204 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Back from the shop with a 100mm f2.8!  Fun, fast, sharp lens.  Ordered a 580ii flash and off shoe cable while I was at it.
> 
> Keith, this purchase is your fault! (those freaking test shots).
> 
> -Shea



isn't it great!  This new years eve I'll be at a city event that should be neat - a great event to take a few primes and play.  Glad to hear you like your purchase.  Since you're into the video side of things, I imagine you'll enjoy the macro part.  But, for DOF purposes, you might need to try the lens dismount/aperture lock trick.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 27, 2008)

The only photography related stuff I've gotten so far (there's more on the way, I'm told) is a few rolls of film.  2 rolls of Fuji 160S & 3 rolls of Kodak BW400CN (best film they have at walmart).


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2008)

Nothing to show in this thread. No one remembered that photography might be my hobby ...


----------



## Ockie (Dec 28, 2008)

nothing new neither here 
Guess I should've asked for some rolls of film in stead of a lens?


----------



## matt-l (Dec 28, 2008)

Lowepro Primus AW- Pictures later.
Battery(511-A) pics not needed.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

Nikon D700, the gifters just don't know it yet:


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Nikon D700, the gifters just don't know it yet:




Hey Garbz, that pretty wrapping paper there.  What do you call that stuff anyway?.  Besides a D700 you lucky devil you.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually the reverse of wrapping paper. Since the economic crash the Auzzie dollar has lost about 1/3rd of it's value against the Euro. Thank you Americans, my present is worth so much more now 

Actually only the smaller notes were from Christmas. The rest is me emptying my euro bank account into my Australian one as a present to myself during these times of economic hardship, which in Australia will promptly be emptied into the coffers of whoever has the D700 on sale.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Actually the reverse of wrapping paper. Since the economic crash the Auzzie dollar has lost about 1/3rd of it's value against the Euro. *Thank you Americans, my present is worth so much more now*
> 
> Actually only the smaller notes were from Christmas. The rest is me emptying my euro bank account into my Australian one as a present to myself during these times of economic hardship, which in Australia will promptly be emptied into the coffers of whoever has the D700 on sale.



You are welcome.  We are glad to do what ever we can with the help of our stupid politicians and greedy financial institutions.  

The one thing I will say is that at least our money has portraits of different people on the different denominations all in the same color instead of the same building on all of the different denominations of bills in different colors. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Oh I want that book soooooooooooo bad... that one and Going Professional in Wedding Photography by Ashton Kutcher!
> 
> I am going to kick everyone's a$$ and be a millionaire by... at least 1-2 weeks after I read those 2 books!!



I don't know if you have Target stores in Canada or not, but that is where the wife got this one and one called Mac for Dummies.  Or go to Home - For Dummies.

Even better:
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/photography-video/digital-photography.html


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm spending all my Xmas moola on big prints, mat board, and frames.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Nikon D700, the gifters just don't know it yet:



Now we are talking!  I'm looking to welcoming you to the group.  Don't forget that we all want to see your first ISO 1600, 3200 and 6400 shots! 

One thing though... odd that your D700 came in so many colours?  Mine was in gold, was plastic and said VISA on it... lol!


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome to Europe. These people here are nuts. They pay everything in cash. Our largest note in Australia is the $100 note and is worth 1/10th of the 500&#8364; one, AND I never see one. I get buy with $20AU in my wallet and pay everything with plastic.

I have such a fear of being mugged here because I am always carrying 100&#8364; around. In Australia my wallet is worth more than it's contents.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Welcome to Europe. These people here are nuts. They pay everything in cash. Our largest note in Australia is the $100 note and is worth 1/10th of the 500 one, AND I never see one. I get buy with $20AU in my wallet and pay everything with plastic.
> 
> *I have such a fear of being mugged here because I am always carrying 100 around. In Australia my wallet is worth more than it's contents.*



Hey, people over here will pay big money for a kangaroo hide wallet. 

Be afraid, be very afraid. :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Montana (Dec 28, 2008)

My loving wife got me a Canon 70-200L 2.8 IS and a B&W F-PRO circular polarizer!


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Hey, people over here will pay big money for a kangaroo hide wallet.



Ha take the kangaroos. What kind of a stupid animal licks it's arms to stay cool anyway. While you're at it take the platypus too. It's an equally useless animal.

Actually send me you address. I'll go get you a wallet.  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> I'll go get you a wallet.  :lmao:



Some assembly required?


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 28, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Some assembly required?



No, but I heard it is considered proper to feed it twice a day, else it kicks you in the family jewels... lol


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Ha take the kangaroos. What kind of a stupid animal licks it's arms to stay cool anyway. While you're at it take the platypus too. It's an equally useless animal.
> 
> Actually send me you address. I'll go get you a wallet.  :lmao:



Well my wallet is made of cow hide.  They poop and eat in the same place, sometimes at the same time, has 4 stomachs and is too stupid to recognize danger if slapped it in the face.  The kangaroo sounds a lot more intelligent to me. Besides, they have their own built in wallet. Or at least a pocket for one.  

 As for the platypus, well it is living proof that God does have a sense of humor.  Well either it is the proof or man is, I'm not sure which some days. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Actually I figured you would be looking to get rid of the funnel web.  That is the creature to wish on your worst enemy from what I hear.  So cuddly, loving and calm.  A real joy to have around the household.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 28, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Some assembly required?



Actually i believe it is some dis-assembly that is required.


----------



## shivaswrath (Dec 29, 2008)

My Goodies from Xmas/Diwali


----------



## lids369 (Jan 1, 2009)

i got a d80!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 1, 2009)

Adobe CS4 Web Premium and a Manfrotto 234RC head for my monopod.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 1, 2009)

Bamboo tablet, Crumpler bag and 1TB external drive.


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 1, 2009)

uplander said:


> Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 to round out my kit



I have been looking for a wide lens for my 5D and I got a Sigma 12-24. How do you like the Tokina so far? I looked at it, but wouldn't work on my full-frame.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 1, 2009)

Got A new Calumet Genesis 200 strobe kit. A few rolls of film as stocking stuffers. Funny though, my stocking was in the freezer... lol


----------



## kundalini (Jan 2, 2009)

My stuff arrived today. I have a meetup with some folks tomorrow... we'll see how it (the monopod) functions then. The SB-800 fired on and off camera today, so that's a bonus.  First impressions are good on the monopod. Hell, it extends taller than I am.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jan 3, 2009)

Even though the 24-70 F/2.8 was $200 off here, i still couldnt get it. so..

Picked myself up a 4gig extreme III
Basic Tilt/pan head manfrotto
190XPROB Manfrotto legs (shipping)
Parents got me the off camera shoe cord

Its no 24-70 but these new toys are definitely exciting cant wait to get some real time alone with them.


----------

